# Testors’ Model Master Line To Add Railroad Colors



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

I just received this from Jeff Smith, owner of RailMasters Hobbies in Bellflower.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/
+++

Just received this news, which I had already figured that they would do.

There will be 16 colors moving over to the Model Master Acrylic line from Polly Scale. They will be color matched to the Polly Scale line, but not guaranteed to be exact matches, as the formulations are different. They will be in 1/2 ounce bottles and retail for $3.69. They are all flat colors. Currently scheduled for a September delivery.

704 – 4873 Reefer White 
704 – 4874 Aged White
704 – 4875 Aged Concrete
704 – 4876 Concrete
704 – 4877 Earth
704 – 4878 Depot Buff
704 – 4879 Reefer Yellow
704 – 4880 Caboose Red
704 – 4881 Boxcar Red
704 – 4882 Oxide Red
704 – 4883 Signal Green
704 – 4884 Roof Brown
704 – 4885 Railroad Tie Brown
704 – 4886 Reefer Gray
704 – 4887 Grimy Black
704 – 4888 Engine Black

Jeff Smith
RailMaster Hobbies Inc
9815 Walnut St #106
Bellflower, CA 90706
(562) 867-5627
www.railmasterhobbies.com
www.facebook.com/railmasterhobbies
Twitter @RMHobbies


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

1/2 oz. bottle for $3.69? Ouch.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great to hear. Guess all those emails helped. Prices vs. quantity not so good. But, at least the colors won't be gone forever.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I've had mixed success with Model Master paints.

White is so thin, you need many many coats to cover, some red is thin, other almost too thick.

I thought perhaps someone at the LHS had returned the white and bought another bottle, same thing.

Some brown is thin some thick.

All have been well mixed.

Am I alone on this?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

They're doing this because they dropped the Floquil line. Heard they were going to add colors to the Model Masters a while back. Hate to see Floquil go away.

Carl


----------

